# Great Ukulele Music



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I think you will enjoy this Beatles song...

Ukulele Song


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> I think you will enjoy this Beatles song...
> 
> Ukulele Song


Wow! I like it. Great with my Saturday morning coffee!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Excellent!!
















Mark

*On edit*: I went back and listened to it again. That young man has some TALENT!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BRAVO!!!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

COOL!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great song and a wonderful talent!

I play the uke, but not like that.

Maybe someday...









Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Never thought a uke could sound like that....

on another note, does a Great Highland Bagpipe fit into the "campfire music"?

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man that was awesome
He really did a great job on that song

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Never thought a uke could sound like that....
> 
> on another note, does a Great Highland Bagpipe fit into the "campfire music"?
> 
> Tim


Only if you provide earplugs for the entire campground!
















Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a link to the guy's website.

http://www.jakeshimabukuro.com/home.php

Mark


----------

